# got a big grey



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Didn't get out till noon so.Didn't think I'd see anything but low and behold I see this grey laying flat on a branch in the sun boom one headshot with a rock and she is down.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!!! And done with a rock at that ... way to go.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot.


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nice kill! i once used rocks before with old wristrockets and they would always curve,anyways nice shot!


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice rockin the vintage


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice one


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

thats a nice one man


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What bands?
Digging the color, Hoping it will look awesome with a HDPE


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

Good shooting and with a rock too


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good shot!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

very nice shooting and nice looking catty


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Golds gym green heavy resistance bands


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Mouth still watering!! Good shooting. Am going to start stalking the golf courses of Sun City,AZ. for prey. Don't see any squirrel, but a lot of rabbits & coyote! Guess i'll look into small game laws.


----------

